# All things not created equal



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I bought (2) of what I thought was the same audio interface s off eBay from two different sellers.










Let explain the photo. The device on the bottom is the working device. The one on top is the dud. If they look different it it is because they are. 
The one on the bottom is inn factory condition. The one on top the seller changed some of the internals.
If you notice they are the same rev number, but on the far left the caps on the bad device have "X" on the caps. Also the chip on the far right one says ISSI and the other says SI.
Might I add these are 15yr old devices so the market is non existent. I messaged the seller and he agreed to a full refund. This to me took them more time then the device is worth.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't see any major differences, only the way a few components are laying. It might just be that I can't zoom in enough, but I'd take your word on the differences that you found.

It's great that the seller is willing to take it back. So they replaced components with incompatible ones or what?

What are those exactly? Crossovers? I see a clear dial at the top and not sure if those things at the bottom are RCA connectors or pot adjusters.


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

One is probably a china knockoff and not the real thing. Hell, they may both be china knockoffs, one is just better than the other.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Airforceyooper said:


> One is probably a china knockoff and not the real thing. Hell, they may both be china knockoffs, one is just better than the other.


I am certain the good one is real. I was just baffled as to why someone would spend so much time on this?


----------



## Airforceyooper (Sep 22, 2005)

They may not have spent nearly as much time on is as you think. That knockoff stuff is mass produced in china just like coach handbags, perfume, car parts, airplane parts and just about anything else you can think of. 

Yours could be someone's attempt to fix a broken one. I don't know. Just taking a stab in the dark.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Airforceyooper said:


> They may not have spent nearly as much time on is as you think. That knockoff stuff is mass produced in china just like coach handbags, perfume, car parts, airplane parts and just about anything else you can think of.
> 
> Yours could be someone's attempt to fix a broken one. I don't know. Just taking a stab in the dark.


I don't think so because the seller's name is the same name as the company that used to specialize in this product like 13yrs ago.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

what it it?>


----------

